# Recent Fashion Show



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)

A recent fashion show, down under.


----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)

I think of bees and beehives.


----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)

Not an expert on fashion but this does remind of a mine drifting off New Zealand.


----------



## Wren (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks drifter, I was wondering what to wear for my Christmas outfit, that’s given me some ideas .....


----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)

Maybe the ladies can make sense of these outfits.


----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't know. In a round about sort of way, reminds of a black widow.


----------



## drifter (Nov 4, 2019)

Thats all folks. This fashion show took place recently in Wellington, New Zealand.


----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)

Those were fun drifter. I've got some to share...may I? 
Nowhere near as awesome...but like this one?
Definitely Fine Art Photography...


----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)

Check out that long arm...


----------



## terry123 (Nov 4, 2019)

Guess I am not a fashionista!  Not much to like.


----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)

Last one haha....


----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)

Lol Lara. Cute!
Well I can add to this.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)




----------

